# candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights)



## rugup (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi!

How trusted can the power rating of spotlights be? Im looking to purchase a replacement for a 9.5" 1,000,000cp spotlight that was stolen from the roof of my vehicle, but have run into quite outrageous cp ratings. For example how likely is this - http://www.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?p=WX2&i=91993 - light to actually shine 15,000,000cp and how come it is 2.5x brighter then the maxa-beam that claims 6,000,000 and to be the most powerful handheld. Is the 15M figure just bogus? (((EDIT: I just noticed that this light is the "thor" there are many threads on, so disregard)))

Note that I'm after a remote, roof mounted search light, more cp the better. For now I'm looking at the 6000000cp maxa-beam which offers the "remote rooftop enclosure". What else is there? It doesnt look the most efficient use of reflector space with small diametre lens in larger case. But still has the highest cp rating I've seen in this configuration and looks tough.

Since its truck mounted, battery life and reflector size are not an issue. Any suggestions and alternatives?


Oh.. I also asked for a quote for the spectrolab CHIS http://www.spectrolab.com/prd/ils/sl-gallery.asp?p=Land-Searchlight.JPG Just because it would be amusing to own /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif Im sure the price will be a killer though /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello Rugup,

Welcome to CPF.

You may want to check these guys out as well.

Tom


----------



## rugup (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks Silverfox. I already have a Lightforce 240, and have gone through a couple 9.5" powa-beams, one smashed, one nicked. I'm in Australia and every second 4x4 ute has either a powa-beam or a lightforce bolted onto it. The largest of each are both about the same power (1000000cp) and size (~9.5"), Lightforce being plastic is much lighter and slightly brighter powa-beam is metal & glass construction.

Call me crazy but I'm looking for something "different" and I havn't really found any alternatives. It only really needs to be a bolt-on spotlight >10" diametre with good illumination (already have the remote fixture).

I saw the pictures of the 15,000,000cp thor beam in this forum, and it looks nice. Nice to find a bolt on equivalent of it.

EDIT: just noticed Lightforce now make a HID 240, Anyone used one? comparisons to the halogen 240? they claim that the HID has 3x more light then the brightest halogen... $1200AUS /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif If it makes a cool noise when starting up the price may be forgiven /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/cool.gif But I'll need confirmation on startup noise before I buy.


----------



## larryk (Aug 24, 2005)

You might want to check out some of the spotlights that are mounted on boats. Larry. Heres a nice one


----------



## markdi (Aug 24, 2005)

I modded a vector vec 126 to 35 watt hid.

the vector originally was a 2 million cp spotlight

it has a phillips dl35 bulb with 3600 bulb lumens.

I wonder if it lives up to the 2 million cp spec now.


----------



## NikolaTesla (Aug 24, 2005)

15,000,000 CP? Pure BALONEY just like the Thor. OVER RATED. I will take my 24 watt Power light and out shine that. Any time. Anywhere. It must have a 400% efficient bulb.
CHIS is for real. Not a Toy! 300,000,000 CP on batteries!

How much $$$ did they quote you?


----------



## markdi (Aug 24, 2005)

a 150 watt xenon incan will out bulb lumen a 24 watt hid - sorry.

what is the bulb lumens on yout 24 watt hid ?

probably around 1700 to 2000 lumens.


----------



## markdi (Aug 24, 2005)

looks like the 24 watt hid flashlight has 1750 bulb lumens.

not bad.

11 more watts would get you 3200 lumens from a cheap automotive phillips 85122 bulb - 1450 more lumens to play with - almost twice the light.


----------



## rugup (Aug 25, 2005)

The quote for the maxa-beam was over $5000AUS (~3750US) too steep for me considering I already have the remote. As yet they havn't replied about the spectrolab CHIS, presumably 10's of thousands of $ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif

I've decided to simply buy the Thor and replace the body with steel tubing, and wire the switch down into he cab. Possibly replace the bulb with HID when time/money permits. Looks like a nice cheap way of doing it, and it'll be original. Presumably there will be no problem wiring the Thor directly to a 12v truck battery?

Thanks all.


----------



## markdi (Aug 25, 2005)

a thor is not water proof


----------



## rugup (Aug 25, 2005)

I only intend to use its reflector, I'll make the rest.


----------



## Sway (Aug 25, 2005)

rugup squeeze here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Kelly


----------



## rugup (Aug 25, 2005)

[ QUOTE ]
*Sway said:*
rugup squeeze here /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later
Kelly 

[/ QUOTE ]

Bookmarked! The difference is very significant, more then I would have thought. As I said I already have a 240, and I thought it was damn bright when I first used it, but that HID is simply on another level..


----------



## rugup (Aug 25, 2005)

poop..

I just realised the thor only has a 8.5" reflector for whatever reason I was thinking 14"! Probably because of its overexagerated cp rating. The lightforce 240 is bigger at 9.5".

I again have to ask if there is a spotlight reflector on the market ~12" diametre???

Theres http://www.carlislefinch.com/marine/incand1.htm but they are going to be overpriced, I'd rater make the casing myself and save 1000's of dollars! Might try contacting them and see If they will sell a reflector.


----------



## Grox (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Hi, great to see another aussie on CPF! Stay a while and enjoy the light. Do you mind me asking whereabouts Oz you are?


----------



## rugup (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Gday Grox..

Im a bit west of the blue mountains, NSW. I'm still wondering why the hell there is a "candlepower forum" let-alone the reasoning behind how active this place is! You people are freaks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif

Quote for the reflector is in, $430US for the 15". I'm going to give it serious consideration. Does anyone see a problem with placing a few stock lightforce bulbs into this light? I cant say I've done anything like this before and since I cant see what I'm buying before I get it, any help will be appreciated!


----------



## markdi (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

see if you can find a 5300 lumen phillips dl50 bulb and a 50 watt 12 volt ballast.

some where around here is a link to 100 watt hid bulbs(and larger) and 12 volt balasts.


----------



## daloosh (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Hey rugup, you got some great advice already, just wanna welcome ya to CPF, why dontcha stay awhile!

daloosh


----------



## Grox (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

The thor, or something very close to it is available at jaycar. It's not actually branded "thor" though. I haven't seen it personally but maybe you could check it out. It's about 80 AUD. Just another thing to think about. 

link to jaycar catalogue item


----------



## paulr (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

The Peakbeam guy a few months back said something about having some 1.2 kw tank spotlights for sale. Impractical enough for you?


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 26, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*rugup said:*
Does anyone see a problem with placing a few stock lightforce bulbs into this light?

[/ QUOTE ]

That would not work because reflectors have a single focal point and only one bulb would be able to sit in it. The other bulbs would be out of focus making it a flood light.

However, there is no reason to restrict yourself to the 100w Lightforce bulbs. The Lightforce bulbs are made by Osram and use the GY 6.35 socket. For example the 100w 1 million candlepower bulb used in the Lightforce Blitz is actually an Osram HLX 62138, and the long life bulb is an Osram HLX 64623. Osram also makes higher wattage bulbs using the same socket.

If you want more than 100w in this 15" reflector you could easily use the larger 250w Osram HLX 64655 or the 400w Osram HLX 64663 bulbs without a problem because they would be in focus. The only potential problem is that I’m assuming that this 15” reflector, like the Lightforce lights, uses the GY 6.35 socket. If the reflector uses a different socket you would either have to find different bulbs which use the same socket or modify the socket to accept the GY 6.35 bulbs.

Also, these higher wattage bulbs need a higher voltage. The 250w bulb requires 24v and the 400w bulb requires 36v. If your stuck with 12v there isn’t much you can do because the highest wattage you can get in a 12v GY 6.35 bulb is 100w – the same bulb the Lightforce already uses. However if you use automotive bulbs you can get higher wattages with only 12v. 130w H3 bulbs are quite common and easy to get and I’ve heard of 170w H3 bulbs but have no idea how good they are or if they are easily available. However automotive bulbs aren’t as good as the Osram bulbs. The 100w Osram 62138 would likely be better than a 130w H3 so if you want something brighter than the 100w 62138 the only automotive bulb worth it would be a 170w H3.

www.lamps.com.au sells a large range of Osram GY 6.35 bulbs including all the ones that I’ve mentioned. They are the only online store in Australia which sells these bulbs and amazingly they are also quite cheap!


----------



## rugup (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Thanks Guy.

Hmm.. The 15" searchlight I linked to, I have no idea what the makeup of these lights are. They are designed for 24v. I've never seen the insides of these lights and am quite concerned about where the bulb is placed. Right now I'm going to buy it and work the rest out later, unless someone STOPS ME NOW!!.

Thanks for the heads up on the bulbs. I guess one could always fit a 12->24 volt inverter.

The "lens" on the 15"er was only quoted @ $60US so I'm assuming its simply flat glass and can be done cheaper here, so in effect the reflector is the only unique component (I hope).

To the person who wondered what the CHIS would cost, $86,285 US /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## KevinL (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*That_Guy said:*
www.lamps.com.au sells a large range of Osram GY 6.35 bulbs including all the ones that I’ve mentioned. They are the only online store in Australia which sells these bulbs and amazingly they are also quite cheap! 

[/ QUOTE ]

WOOOOOOOOOOOW! All our favorite lamps on the cheap, except that international shipping costs an arm and a leg, but at least you can get them.. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## MSI (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

[ QUOTE ]
*That_Guy said:*
If you want more than 100w in this 15" reflector you could easily use the larger 250w Osram HLX 64655 or the 400w Osram HLX 64663 bulbs without a problem because they would be in focus.

[/ QUOTE ]

Does it stand up to the extra heat generated by those bulbs? Didn't Kenshiro melt it when using one of those bulbs??


----------



## That_Guy (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Do you mean the 15" searchlight reflector or the Lightforce Blitz? The 15" reflector would handle it just fine. Unfortunatly the Blitz can't. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## MSI (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*

Sorry, I was thinking about the Lightforce Blitz.


----------



## rugup (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: candlepower debacle (remote rooftop spotlights*



markdi said:


> some where around here is a link to 100 watt hid bulbs(and larger) and 12 volt balasts.



Been searchin' but cant find it. Can someone point me to the 100W HID?

Havn't been able to find a 12-32v inverter either, anyone know of a source?

The 15" reflector has been ordered, therefore no going back now!


----------



## peakbeam1 (Sep 28, 2005)

You could try these tank lights but you'd need a trailer for you generator. The lamp is 2.2kw.


----------



## peakbeam1 (Sep 28, 2005)

You could try the tank lights but you'd need a trailer for you generator. The lamp is 2.2kw.

Robert
Peak Beam Systems


----------



## NikolaTesla (Sep 28, 2005)

Whats up with the Trooper, Rob? Maybe that will fill the bill. How much CP is it?


----------



## peakbeam1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: MaxaBeam*

I have been sworn to silence about all upcoming products. I will give more info as I am able. Thanks for the continued interest.

Robert


----------

